# HOW TO ADD LINK ON BOTTOm?



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

HOW TO ADD LINK on bottom? like the custoized thingy. wait is that a tag?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/694790-first-grow-600w-hps-3x6.html


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

like how mine is? in my signature?


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

yeaaa thats what its called signature... how do i do that lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

first you would go to edit signature here https://www.rollitup.org/profile.php?do=editsignature
than follow the vbulletin url code lines here http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#url


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

testing .............


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> testing .............


no you gotta do

[ u r l = type your url here ] type what you want it to say here [ / url ]

but remove all the spaces


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

testing.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

youre not even following what im telling you if youre trying to use <a/>


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

ill fix it later... lol annoyed with it right now... but thank you for guiding me!!!


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

lol i kno... i jus tried to copy urs bc... but i need to go back to the link you showed me


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> ill fix it later... lol annoyed with it right now... but thank you for guiding me!!!


well , if you followed my instructions it would work, i can do it for you but i wouldve preferred if you figured it out for yourself (so that you can change your signature to your liking), 
but i mean i gave you codes that start with  and youre putting in <a> </a> ......


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

testing..... X D


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> testing..... X D


just let me do it for you also if you hit PREVIEW SIGNATURE you dont have to keep writing "testing"


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

once again


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> once again


youre not even reading my posts anymore are you?


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

again.....!


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

stop! and READ what im telling you 
I WILL FIX IT FOR YOU. because you are using the wrong codes sir! you're not even listening to me,


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

i am but its not doing it right


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> i am but its not doing it right


no youre not , i can see it in the admin panel youre doing it wrong please just let me do it for you.


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

i am using the [url one

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/694790-first-grow-600w-hps-3x6.html


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

will you just let me do it i know what you are trying to use I CAN SEE IT in the admin panel


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

earlier i didnt kno you were posting while i was trying. yea so what do u want ne to do?? heres the link ...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/694790-first-grow-600w-hps-3x6.html


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> earlier i didnt kno you were posting while i was trying. yea so what do u want ne to do?? heres the link ...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/694790-first-grow-600w-hps-3x6.html


i need you to stop trying to do anything so ican fix it for you


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

its deleting the first part of url


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> its deleting the first part of url


sir i need you to stop just literally just stop so i can fix it for you
please respond back when you have stopped trying to fix it so that i may go fix it for you


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

ive stopped. sorry jus out of bud and freakin out lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

there it is fixed for you the reason it was NOT working is because you had a big ole jumbled mess of code some how, have a good evening


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 31, 2013)

Testing!!!!Lol


----------



## Achieve2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

lol ty sorry!!!!


----------



## Achieve2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

lol since were here... how do you sub to peoples threads? ty!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> lol since were here... how do you sub to peoples threads? ty!!!


 comment on a thread and it will automatically subb you, there you can go to MY ROLL IT UP ON THE TOP RIGHT HAND CORNER and you will see your subbed list

i believe you should read this thread https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html it has every question a newbie ont he site would probably ask


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2013)

Omg this made my night. 

thank you riu



testing






























again


----------



## Achieve2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

lol please dont make fun of me for noobin it up


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> lol please dont make fun of me for noobin it up



haha I been there bro. 

Sunni damn near had to make a video for me once cuz i'm so compooter dupid
It was funny watching her try to fix your problems *While* you were tryn to fix it too.






You are the best sunni


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 1, 2013)

poor sunni lol, this might be worse than trying to teach my mom how to get music on her ipod


----------



## potpimp (Aug 1, 2013)

*Testicles*  (balls)


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

Testing!!!!Lol​


----------

